# hello from florida!!



## oonighttrain (Sep 6, 2007)

hi,
just thought i would say hi before i make you all crazy with my many, many questions!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






i smoked 2 pork butts over the weekend, i injected them 13 hours prior to going in the smoker with some apple juice and bourbon. i may have used too much bourbon i think but, overall they were good..

my next project is a a brisket.. ill be over in the brisket section getting all the info i can...


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 6, 2007)

Greetings from Tampa. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Welcome to the forum.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello from Brandon, Fl....Ask away, all questions are good.


----------



## vlap (Sep 6, 2007)

Greetings from Bradenton! Welcome to smf!!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 6, 2007)

Greetings from East LA(Eastern Lower Alabama), welcome to the SMF, questions are always welcome here but you have already made a big mistake
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 No Pics of the butt smoke. we'll forgive you this time but don't let it happen again
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I believe there is somebody already on the forum from your town, maybe you can hook up


----------



## doc (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahh its good to see we Floridians are growing in numbers! Where abouts are ya? 

Welcome aboard SMF, dig in and enjoy!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF, glad you found us!


----------



## flagriller (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, what city are you in?  Seems we have quite a few around here.


----------



## oonighttrain (Sep 6, 2007)

im in palmetto florida. just tsouth of st. pete and north of sarasota.

i took a picture of the butts just before i wrapped them.


----------



## vlap (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks pretty good neighbor... Heck I may have smelled it cooking..


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 6, 2007)

Heck, another Palmetto smoker! Go figure! Welcome to the boards.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm just north in Brandon, about 30 minutes..hey, with all the people in this area, including Doc in Orlando, we could have our own get together.


----------



## keywesmoke (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello up there! Please mail us some red tomatos and sweet corn!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 6, 2007)

welcome to smf. good lookin' Qview.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't get any down there?


----------



## oonighttrain (Sep 6, 2007)

flagriller,

that you in your avatar? what were you doing? skiing?


----------



## flagriller (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes that is me in the avatar. I was mountain climbing in Argentina on Anconcagua.


----------



## oonighttrain (Sep 6, 2007)

geeez.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     couldnt find a mountain any closer??  ;)


----------



## flagriller (Sep 6, 2007)

I've climbed every mountain in Florida already
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   When I did the tallest one I was frostbitten, ran out of O2 just below the summit and had two buddies turn bak at 250ft 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Whimps, I made it all the way to 312ft summit!


----------



## vlap (Sep 6, 2007)

A florida smoke out... I like the idea!!! Lets do it!


----------



## vlap (Sep 6, 2007)

Space Mountain?


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 6, 2007)

I would not mind being a part of that.......my kids sports schedules permitting.


----------



## flash (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello from Cedar Key and Chiefland.  I am surprised you Florida Fisherman are not involved with Florida Sportsman Online. We have fish fries and bar-b-ques all the time. In my Region, the Big Bend, we party in Cedar Key, Yankeetown, Crystal River and Gainesville quite a bit.


----------



## vlap (Sep 6, 2007)

I spend enough time on the addictive fishing forum and the paddle-fishing forum and some on capt mels. Just dont have time for anymore aside from this one.
I will say this. I love that area up there and if you ever need a fishin partner to head out to steinhatchee with let me know ;)


----------



## flagriller (Sep 6, 2007)

Got sick on that one


----------



## vlap (Sep 6, 2007)

hehehe


----------



## flagriller (Sep 6, 2007)

well let's put something together!


----------



## meowey (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Hope you enjoy the forum!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## squeezy (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome first of all ... if you are using too much bourbon, then switch to rum ... problem solved!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 6, 2007)

Now I know what my problem is .... oxygen starvation ... I live at 1000 ft!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF! Stop wasting bourbon on bbq, that's for the cook, not the meat!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 6, 2007)

I usually spritz with a 1/2 and 1/2 mixture of Old Grand Dad and apple juice, until the internal temp gets to 165-170. I then foil it. Before sealing it up, I dump the remainder of the spritz mixture in, then seal. That way, you get a hint of the flavor you're looking for, not a full blown holy-chit-that-tastes-like-whiskey flavor you'll get from injecting. 

Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with injecting, but think about what juice and how much you are injecting into the meat. The flavors you put in, for the most part, stay there.

Hope this helps!


----------



## fudley (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello from another Bradenton smoker


----------



## flagriller (Sep 6, 2007)

Dog gone it, when I was on Ama Dablam I slept well, well, enough to summit, eekk, could't think well but nailed it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Charity climb
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good stuff


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF the best BBQ site on the net
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I agree with bbqbubba the bourbon is for the cook


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome oonighttrain -

Looks like your doing fine with that piggy butt! Brsikets just as easy! Good luck!


----------



## oonighttrain (Sep 6, 2007)

you found 312 feet in florida?? 

i climb mountains also..(well.. kinda) just not on foot..


----------



## keywesmoke (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope! Sure can't.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi there, glad you decided to join us at the SMF. Great reading available, don't be shy with questions.


----------

